# Difference between Iron all dark, and Iron all light.



## Gools (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey can anyone help me with this question?
What is really the difference between Iron all dark, and Iron all light?

I was told Iron all dark, and light are for depending the colors of the T-shirts. Like if you have dark shirt you use dark Iron all, but dark Iron all is almost double of the light one is that normal?


----------



## Julius (Feb 24, 2008)

Well Iron all for lights is just that. It is used for light colored - white garments. Anything in your image that appears white or very light will have the color of the shirt come through. For example: If you were to print a white and black checkerboard onto a shirt with Ironall light .. A white shirt - image will appear white and black - on an ash colored shirt the image will appear ash and black - a pink shirt it will appear Pink and black. Ironall for Darks is a vinyl product so that the color of the shirt does not come through. White will always be white. Also Iron all for lights your image is printed in reverse. On the Ironall for darks it is not... IMHO I only use Ironall for lights on white shirts. I am not a fan of it on anything else unless the image is black and white. and you dont mind the color coming through. Like triblal work and such... I hope I havent confused you more. There are far more educated ppl here than I. I am still a noob.


----------



## Ruester (Dec 2, 2011)

So, with this question in mind... if I wanted to have my lettering fade into the color of the shirt, would I use the light_ instead _of the dark (on a dark color shirt)?

Also, If I wanted to have White lettering on a light colored shirt, How would I do that?

Thanks all!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Ruester said:


> If I wanted to have White lettering on a light colored shirt, How would I do that?
> 
> Thanks all


Plotter and heat transfer vinyl.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Ruester said:


> So, with this question in mind... if I wanted to have my lettering fade into the color of the shirt, would I use the light_ instead _of the dark (on a dark color shirt)?
> 
> Also, If I wanted to have White lettering on a light colored shirt, How would I do that?
> 
> Thanks all!


The "light" product is clear so any color garment you put your design on will have the shirt color tinting the color of the design. If you printed yellow and applied it to a light blue shirt the color will look green, not yellow. If you used this same yellow transfer design on black, you wouldn’t see it because the black shirt would tint the yellow and make it invisible. However the for Dark Material is white so whatever color you design and apply it to will stay true color. It doesn’t work well if your elements are single and now attached to each other. So if you just want to put white letter on a garment it is best to just purchase the white letters or get a cutter so you can make you own letter in whatever color you want, limited to the materials you can find for sale. 

Hope this helps!


----------

